# {RESOLVED}PhonixBios System 4.05 Forgotten Password



## computer_pet (Jun 22, 2003)

Hi,
I just found a old laptop that I have not used for about two years. The first time I started it, It came up with a red screen asking for the battery to be recalibrate. I ignored it as I was using main power. Except for some reason it only uses the battery power. 

I need to recalibrate the battery, except I think you can only do this in the bios. I have forgotten the password, to get into it. 

It is a Win 98 laptop designed for 95. It has PhonixBios System 4.05 Installed. The laptop has a floppy disk drive but is connected to a network with a CD-Rom/Internet.

Can I get a new password, or do I put a new Bios I don't really want to pay for anything.

Thanks


----------



## Cowboy622 (Oct 4, 2001)

If you aren't comfortable opening the case and taking out the battery, here are a couple of things you can try:
see below for backdoor passwords:

BIOS password
If you haven't set a password it may be using a default password. Try the following (case is significant): 
AWARD_SW (may override a set password) 
AMI 
AMI_SW 
AMI!SW/ 
AMI?SW/ 
AWARD (possibly also Award) 
AWARD?SW 
AWARD_SW 
589589 
alfarome 
aLLy 
bios 
BIOSTAR 
biostar 
cmos 
concat 
efmukl 
HLT 
j256 
j262 (may override a set password) 
LKWPETER 
lkwpeter 
SER 
setup 
shift+s y x z. 
SKY_FOX 
Syxz 
Wodj 
If that doesn't work, download and run killcmos at Http://users.powernet.co.uk/sysserv1/killcmos.zip . This program will reset the BIOS to the default settings. That may include a default password in which case retry the defaults listed above. (You'll have to disable your antivirus when running KillCmos) 
If all else fails, check out Password Crackers Inc. at http://www.powcrack.com/BIOS/bios.html (I have no personal experience with this site so you're on your own). Everything you ever wanted to know about AMI BIOS is available here at Http://www.cubix.com/support/vendors/ami/amisetup.htm . Everything you ever wanted to know about any BIOS is available here http://www.wimsbios.com/ (if you can find it, its not the best organized site). 
At boot-up note the BIOS provider (Award, AMI, Phoenix, IBM, etc.)
For Award BIOS try these backdoor passwords:
AWARD_SW
j262
HLT
SER
SKY_FOX
BIOSTAR
ALFAROME
Lkwpeter
j256
AWARD?SW
LKWPETER
syxz
ALLy
589589
589721
awkward
CONCAT
d8on
CONDO 
j64
szyx
For AMI BIOS try these backdoor passwords:
AMI
BIOS
PASSWORD
HEWITT RAND
AMI?SW
AMI_SW
LKWPETER
A.M.I.
CONDO
For PHOENIX BIOS try this backdoor password:
phoenix
These backdoor passwords have been provided to you free of charge. If you have attempted to use these backdoor passwords on a system (even just as a test), we would appreciate knowing whether these backdoors have worked for you. Please email us at with the BIOS ID number, whether or not the backdoor worked, and which backdoor worked. This information will help us assist others in the future. The AMI or Award BIOS ID appears at the bottom of the screen after power on.
In BIOS with a release date of December 19, 1996 or later, Award required OEM customers to configure their own security default BIOS passwords using the Award MODBIN.EXE utility, version 4.50.60. If you are aware of any other backdoor BIOS passwords please let us know at [email protected].
If you are unable to recover the password 
At boot-up note the BIOS provider (Award, AMI, Phoenix, IBM, etc.)

Hope this helps you!

If you can get to a DOS prompt Dan Penny posted:

This DOS app. resets (deletes) your motherboard BIOS (CMOS) password, to
grant access to your computer and/or BIOS Setup once again, IF you have
forgotten or lost it. 
Exit Windows or reboot to the native MS-DOS mode, using the "Command prompt
only" option from the Windows 95/98 Startup Menu (hold Shift and F5 at the
same time while your PC boots, or F8, or Left Ctrl key). 
At the C:\> prompt, type:
DEBUG
and hit Enter. You'll see a dash (-) at the DEBUG prompt. Now type:
o 70 2e
which will show as -o 70 2e at the DEBUG prompt. Hit Enter. Then type:
o 71 ff
and hit Enter. Finally type:
Q
and hit Enter one last time, to quit DEBUG, back to the C:\> prompt. 
Reboot your PC, and press the appropriate key or key combo to access your BIOS Setup.


----------



## computer_pet (Jun 22, 2003)

Hi,
Thanks for Reply,

The backdoor passwords did not work and the " Dan Penny " Dos promt did not work either

There is a mistake on the address, (http://www.powcrack.com/BIOS/bios.html) take the o out. (
http://www.pwcrack.com/BIOS/bios.html )

I am going to try the crackers on that website now.

Also you copied a bit off the website, and it is copyrighted

Thanks


> The information on this web site is protected by copyright. Except as specifically permitted, no portion of this web site may be distributed or reproduced by any means, or in any form, without Password Crackers, Inc.'s prior written permission. © 2001 Password Crackers, Inc., USA. All rights reserved.


So you may have to delete.


----------



## computer_pet (Jun 22, 2003)

I got into it,

I tried the Dos promt again and it worked, must have made a mistake last time. 

I am in the Bios except I can not find were to recalibrate the battery. Where do you do it?

Also It is only using battery power even though it is plugged in, it charges when it is off or in standby mode. In Bios I changed it to "Always", from the description it means both power and battrey. 

Thanks Cowboy


----------



## VirtualMe (Sep 27, 2002)

Since we don't know which laptop you have you may try a Google search for the right one.

This one has a PheonixBIOS, may be it will be the same as yours if not some more.

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=86284

http://lists.debian.org/debian-laptop/2002/debian-laptop-200210/msg00355.html

http://support.gateway.com/support/manlib/notebooks/solo1150/8507028/maintain.htm#1023386


----------



## computer_pet (Jun 22, 2003)

On the top of the Lapyop it has:
TEXAS INSTRUMENTS EXTENSA 650CDT

It is PheonixBios 4.05


----------



## computer_pet (Jun 22, 2003)

Looking at all articles, they all did the same thing.


Drain the battery completely
Charge battery completely
Drain again
Charge, to what you wish

This procedure worked for me.

Thanks everyone


----------

